#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which is your favorite way of entertainment?

## Bhavya

Hello friends,

When we are bored or having some free time we use to entertain ourselves with some interesting activities. I mostly entertain myself by watching YouTube videos or movies. So guys in the below list which is your favorite way of entertainment?

1. Watching movie
2. Playing game
3. Watching YouTube videos
4. Talking to a friend
5. Doing something creative

----------


## Dhara

For me, I mostly doing creative activities in a boring time. Because It really helps to avoid my laziness.

----------


## Bhavya

> For me, I mostly doing creative activities in a boring time. Because It really helps to avoid my laziness.



You are right Dhara, Earlier I used to do paper quelling hand crafts.that time I felt more create and productive.But now days I stop doing them, I should start doing them again, Can you tell me what kind of creative activity you do?

----------

